# hard boiled eggs before bed ok?



## thajeepster (Oct 25, 2004)

just wondering, are hard boiled eggs ok before bed?  How bout an egg salad sandwich, no mayo of course, just dijon mustard?  Maybe just one piece of wheat. ????


----------



## Jodi (Oct 25, 2004)

Hard boiled eggs are fine.  Keep it to 1-2 yolks because each one has 5G of fat.  You need some though because just plain egg whites digest quickly so keep some fat in to slow down digestion.

Unless you are bulking, I'd skip the bread at bedtime.  Just my preference but if you are within caloric range then the bread is alright..


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2004)

even if bulking I would not recommend bread at bedtime, keep to fat and proteins, no carbs. the only exception would be an true ectomorph that has a difficult time gaining weight.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Oh come on, Rob, get out of the early 90's.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 26, 2004)

The_Chicken_Daddy said:
			
		

> Oh come on, Rob, get out of the early 90's.



lol, whats up Rob...long time no talk, how ya been bud?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 26, 2004)

Aye, grand. Yourself?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm good bro, what're you doing with yourself nowadays?


----------



## squanto (Oct 27, 2004)

ive always been told its a good idea to have some slow-burning carbs before bed time.... what makes you think you dont need ANY carbs before bed?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 27, 2004)

Insulin antagonizes GH if i remember correctly.  GH is greatest while sleeping, and carbs=insulin.

I'm not saying i agree i'm just explaining Rob D's stand.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2004)

squanto said:
			
		

> ive always been told its a good idea to have some slow-burning carbs before bed time.... what makes you think you dont need ANY carbs before bed?



what is your body going to do with them? it certainly does not need them for energy.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 27, 2004)

What if you train right before your last meal of the day?


----------

